# laser paper vs sublimation paper



## twilson (Feb 18, 2007)

just watched a vidoe on you tube where a person compared laser paper against sublimation paper for sublimation. I had to try that myself and I could not tell the difference. Only difference I saw was tabloid sublimation paper costs .26 per sheet where the laser paper costs .05 per sheet. Give it a try. print the same design on both papers and press at the same time. Save a little $$$ Cheers!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

There's already been quite a discussion on this in another thread, but this may be of interest to anyone thinking of changing sub papers -

https://www.cityinkexpress.co.uk/blog/category/Sublimation-Papers.aspx

Scroll down to the second article about sublimation papers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

so for saving a measly $0.21 you are going to supply an inferior product to your customers?

that makes no sense to me


----------



## twilson (Feb 18, 2007)

into the T said:


> so for saving a measly $0.21 you are going to supply an inferior product to your customers?
> 
> that makes no sense to me


you are absolutely correct, but when there is no difference to the eye and the washability is the same, seems silly not to. 21 cents per item times
10,000 which we do is no longer silly is it?

you did notice in the above mentioned article it was someone who sells paper that wrote the article?? Idid.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

If you are printing 10,000 sheets on a desktop and not on wide format you are throwing serious money down the drain.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

twilson said:


> you are absolutely correct, but when there is no difference to the eye and the washability is the same, seems silly not to. 21 cents per item times
> 10,000 which we do is no longer silly is it?
> 
> you did notice in the above mentioned article it was someone who sells paper that wrote the article?? Idid.



Ok then. Go for it. Youtube is God these days! ;-)


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

What i think is funny is that all these people that think they figured out this missed way to save a little money. 

To the people that think plain paper is the same as dye sub paper...yes you out smarted all of us who have use dyesub paper for years or a decade or more. You think we would all be using it if there wasn't a reason?

We also pay less then $0.26 per sheet, just buy it by the case or palette and it gets much cheaper.

Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday weekend.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To each their own. If someone is happy with their results using plain paper then who are we to argue.

I just know that I've tried all these methods and I'm sticking with Texprint HR high release dye sub paper. It blows regular dye sub paper out of the water, much less plain copy paper. You really can tell the difference in true color reproduction and color saturation if you look close enough.


----------



## Fateswebb (May 17, 2021)

splathead said:


> MOD EDIT: Removed condescending statement and fixed quoted text.





Amw said:


> What i think is funny is that all these people that think they figured out this missed way to save a little money.
> 
> To the people that think plain paper is the same as dye sub paper...yes you out smarted all of us who have use dyesub paper for years or a decade or more. You think we would all be using it if there wasn't a reason?
> 
> ...


There is literally no difference the paper is exactly the same... I bet you 1000 dollars if we print out 20 shirts and 10 are with laser paper and 10 with dye sub you couldn't getore than 70 percent correct and it would be luck if you did.

The reason they sell dye sub paper is it need to hit a temperature of 400

Same reason they sell laser paper.

I bet I can find higher quality laser paper than dye sub paper. It's not the name it's the product, other than that there identical and the difference is in the quality of each.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Fateswebb said:


> There is literally no difference the paper is exactly the same... I bet you 1000 dollars if we print out 20 shirts and 10 are with laser paper and 10 with dye sub you couldn't getore than 70 percent correct and it would be luck if you did.
> 
> The reason they sell dye sub paper is it need to hit a temperature of 400
> 
> ...


At least some sub paper does differ form copier paper, in that it has a layer/coating designed to keep the gasses from passing out the back of the paper, thus more goes forward into the substrate. The JetCol DHS I use on mugs doesn't seem to outgas out the back at all. I actually quit using blowout paper with it. I use TexPrint on shirts, and it blows some out the back side, so not as shielded from outgassing as the JetCol, but maybe more so than copier paper (haven't tried it).


----------

